# Just stopping by for a little...



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Well folks I was new to this forum and I've gotten some good info on here and some terrible info. I've posted few pictures of jobs we did. Discussed topics and numbers so people have general ideas of what to expect if they ever do these particular jobs, helpful stuff. But I guess just like in real life, fake internet life is the same. People get angry. If they see you do well they hate you. For instance some guy posted about what his prices were and wanted others to compare and I guess he was just interested to see what others pay. Plain and simple!!! And it was posted under the proper category "equipment, supplies, materials" however it led to people being called liars, it can't be so I live next to the plant where they make the stuff, etc etc. baby stuff as far as I'm concerned. One guy went on to saying and I won't mention his name(neps) that all I'd been doing was showing how big my "Johnson" was, and thank us guys for showing us how not to do business so on and so on(cause he's a "real" pro). When in reality I posted pictures of couple sizable jobs(in "picture's of work" category) and commented on few post I felt I had some input on. However, after being on here for only a week I noticed that it's the same guys commenting on ALL the posts, Really? Yes.. Never saw so many pros with so much time. Maybe you should be trying to get more jobs than caring bout what people pay for paint, just saying. In all honesty, I was slow for a couple weeks, bored one day and saw an app for my iphone on paint talk( I can relate), joined, posted few pictures and i got some big shot bedroom painter jumping down my throat saying my Johnson's bigger than his(thanks by the way). Not what I wanted or care about but it is what it is. So, I won't quit cause I'm not a quitter(plus who would be here to stir the pot if I left?). But I'm gonna lay low like I do. Get my machines and equipment ready for up and coming jobs down south and go do what I do~ "cover the earth"~ one store at a time. Enjoy guys. Thanks for the entertainment and Have a great successful year.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sheeze - whats up with these guys that have no back bone? Feelings got a little hurt? would you like your bottle now? pft..

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pauly, it seems you got your nose bent out of shape a bit, relax a little, this place is what you make it. PT is different things to different members the range would be strictly business to just a social outlet with like minded people. 

Yes there are only so many members that participate daily and so it seems like only a few people commenting but in truth you have only been here a short time and there are members that pop in once a week, month, three months, or a year. 

Also as far as the other comment goes about posts per day I am at 6.32 a day and you are at 7.20 a day. 

Also if you feel a post is inappropriate use the report a post button.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm a people person.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's only the first week of January and we have two farewell threads. This place is gonna be a blast come february.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It's only the first week of January and we have two farewell threads. This place is gonna be a blast come february.


We assigned Wolf to the Cabin Fever. Paul has March Madness.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paragraphs please...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

stick around Pauly. You ain't seen no abuse til you ask about painting over wallpaper. Then I'll have a piece of your ass. 

Sure there's some tough comments here and some prideful people, but if you're calling it quits after a week or so, I seriously wonder how you remain in this profession when you encounter picky or demanding customers or need to work with other contractors who treat painters like sh!t.

but suit yourself. You oughta check in around the middle of Feb if you want to see some REAL nasty stuff.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

PT needs a new section for crying in a bucket. Cracks me up that people can't handle a little criticism or get their feelings hurt here. How in the hell can you handle the pressures of owning and running a business if you can't handle an Internet forum?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> PT needs a new section for crying in a bucket.


I hang little cups from my eyeglasses to catch the tears, and keep them from ruining my keyboard.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I hang little cups from my eyeglasses to catch the tears, and keep them from ruining my keyboard.


And your "cups" runneth over. :yes: :whistling2:

I also find that taping sponges on my cheeks works as a backup.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Steve...
I'm only two hundred or so behind ya in the "usless and bored posts" category. Better get busy. :yes:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I hang little cups from my eyeglasses to catch the tears, and keep them from ruining my keyboard.


LMAO!!! Your responses always bring a tear to my eyes. Could you spare a cup?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Hey Steve...
> I'm only two hundred or so behind ya in the "usless and bored posts" category. Better get busy. :yes:


I'm starting to run out of crap to say...aren't you?

silly question?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Whoa whoa, I didn't say I'm quitting. I don't quit. I love trading blows. Especially with nickel and dime closet painters who don't even post pictures but comment on others. I get it that cheddar breeds jealousy. I was just testing you guys, haha. Btw, I don't deal with HO treating painters like sh|t. Doesn't happen like that on commercial side as much. And you guys are right. I just need to remember who I'm dealing with. And the wall paper bits, I'm staying out of them. Workalotless, half of them 7.01 posts per day were comments answering people back on my own post, not on others thank you very much. I'll just try to keep it under 3.5 post/ day. Stay tuned, new year, new people, whole new attitudes. Right up my alley. Haha. Pfft, bowdown,bowdown, thumbup, clap clap slap slap and all them silly things you grown ups do. How's everyone's jan looking?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> LMAO!!! Your responses always bring a tear to my eyes. Could you spare a cup?


Thanks Lamb, but I saw it a long time ago on SNL, or Mad TV...or some movie.

so don't give me any credit (for stealing it)

(you can give me some for remembering it if you want...)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> stick around Pauly. You ain't seen no abuse til you ask about painting over wallpaper. Then I'll have a piece of your ass.
> 
> Sure there's some tough comments here and some prideful people, but if you're calling it quits after a week or so, I seriously wonder how you remain in this profession when you encounter picky or demanding customers or need to work with other contractors who treat painters like sh!t.
> 
> but suit yourself. You oughta check in around the middle of Feb if you want to see some REAL nasty stuff.


He ain't kidden'. After this morning I had to go to _Asses-R-Us_ (a favorite hangout for PT members) to get me a replacement part for mine.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm starting to run out of crap to say...aren't you?
> 
> silly question?


Not as long as you keep posting. :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

heh..'nite RH, Lamb, Pauly..

BTW..I NEVER painted a closet for a nickle or a dime.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> Whoa whoa, I didn't say I'm quitting. I don't quit. I love trading blows. Especially with nickel and dime closet painters who don't even post pictures but comment on others. I get it that cheddar breeds jealousy. I was just testing you guys, haha. Btw, I don't deal with HO treating painters like sh|t. Doesn't happen like that on commercial side as much. And you guys are right. I just need to remember who I'm dealing with. And the wall paper bits, I'm staying out of them. Workalotless, half of them 7.01 posts per day were comments answering people back on my own post, not on others thank you very much. I'll just try to keep it under 3.5 post/ day. Stay tuned, new year, new people, whole new attitudes. Right up my alley. Haha. Pfft, bowdown,bowdown, thumbup, clap clap slap slap and all them silly things you grown ups do. How's everyone's jan looking?



Somebody got a new book for Christmas...:whistling2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow nickel and dimers huh! You post a couple of pics of some silly ass burger king job and now your a paint god. I would be willing to bet that I have done more commercial restaurant jobs in the last 4 yrs then you have done in your entire career. Only difference is I don't feel the need to show off my work to try to drum up some positive comments so I can feel good about myself and my finished product. Get over yourself dude your just a lowly little painter like the rest of us!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> PT needs a new section for crying in a bucket. Cracks me up that people can't handle a little criticism or get their feelings hurt here. How in the hell can you handle the pressures of owning and running a business if you can't handle an Internet forum?


 
let alone write a dissertation on the subject:whistling2:


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Wow nickel and dimers huh! You post a couple of pics of some silly ass burger king job and now your a paint god. I would be willing to bet that I have done more commercial restaurant jobs in the last 4 yrs then you have done in your entire career. Only difference is I don't feel the need to show off my work to try to drum up some positive comments so I can feel good about myself and my finished product. Get over yourself dude your just a lowly little painter like the rest of us!



I hardly doubt it. Awe... Where's that tin cup for them tears? I think you might fill it up quick.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, that's one way for a guy with about 60 posts to test the waters. Sometimes the water is a little hot, just wait until about February. As far as all the Pro's sitting around on the forum, it's just that time of the year my friend. Posting pics of your work is something you do at your own risk. Even the established members here have been known to get some razzing, but it's all done in fun.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> We assigned Wolf to the Cabin Fever. Paul has March Madness.


Wonderful...


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

let the games begin. :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

WTF is wrong with painters?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> Well folks I was new to this forum and I've gotten some good info on here and some terrible info. I've posted few pictures of jobs we did. Discussed topics and numbers so people have general ideas of what to expect if they ever do these particular jobs, helpful stuff. But I guess just like in real life, fake internet life is the same. People get angry. If they see you do well they hate you. For instance some guy posted about what his prices were and wanted others to compare and I guess he was just interested to see what others pay. Plain and simple!!! And it was posted under the proper category "equipment, supplies, materials" however it led to people being called liars, it can't be so I live next to the plant where they make the stuff, etc etc. baby stuff as far as I'm concerned. One guy went on to saying and I won't mention his name(neps) that all I'd been doing was showing how big my "Johnson" was, and thank us guys for showing us how not to do business so on and so on(cause he's a "real" pro). When in reality I posted pictures of couple sizable jobs(in "picture's of work" category) and commented on few post I felt I had some input on. However, after being on here for only a week I noticed that it's the same guys commenting on ALL the posts, Really? Yes.. Never saw so many pros with so much time. Maybe you should be trying to get more jobs than caring bout what people pay for paint, just saying. In all honesty, I was slow for a couple weeks, bored one day and saw an app for my iphone on paint talk( I can relate), joined, posted few pictures and i got some big shot bedroom painter jumping down my throat saying my Johnson's bigger than his(thanks by the way). Not what I wanted or care about but it is what it is. So, I won't quit cause I'm not a quitter(plus who would be here to stir the pot if I left?). But I'm gonna lay low like I do. Get my machines and equipment ready for up and coming jobs down south and go do what I do~ "cover the earth"~ one store at a time. Enjoy guys. Thanks for the entertainment and Have a great successful year.


 In painting as in life Pauly, it's all about experience. Once you let them get to you-you lose. If you are the real deal-which I think you are-then just take it in stride. Don't let yourself get baited & sucked in to these "my johnson is bigger than yours" threads. It's all good. Lighten up, it'll be fine.

BTW-anybody can drive around and take pictures of Burger Kings and claim to have painted them.... lol You are supposed to be laughing now.... see that wasn't so hard. Welcome to the January on the forum Pauly.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> WTF is wrong with painters?


sounds like painters are becoming like the rest of the country...to sensitive


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

daArch said:


> stick around Pauly. You ain't seen no abuse til you ask about painting over wallpaper. Then I'll have a piece of your ass.


The first question I posed here (and the reason I found this place) had to do with that very subject. I still remember that trip to the woodshed.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Being a paint contractor you must have encountered a lot of ego's over the years I know I sure have.. :shifty: Don't get your paint rag all in a wad...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Sheeze - whats up with these guys that have no back bone? Feelings got a little hurt? would you like your bottle now? pft..
> 
> Pat


No backbone-No Mudbone.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Somebody got a new book for Christmas...:whistling2:


 Where's the Behr?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've put Pauly at the top of my sh!t list.

The rest of you got moved down a notch, so be thankful to him for that.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Pauly the painter said:


> However, after being on here for only a week I noticed that it's the same guys commenting on ALL the posts, Really? Yes.. Never saw so many pros with so much time. Maybe you should be trying to get more jobs than caring bout what people pay for paint, just saying.


For some strange reason I feel I need to defend the 'same guys commenting on ALL of the posts'. I for one appreciate their participation on this forum. I can't count the number of times I have learned something valuable and laughed out loud at the banter. Speaking for myself, if I don't post it is not because I don't care but because I am not witty enough to keep up with the rest of the group (or I am a little afraid of appearing less knowledgeable than the rest). PT keeps the business fun and keeps a lot of us from taking ourselves too seriously!! 

All that being said, I can tell you really care about what you do. And I hope you have a successful year too


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Painter Girl, you should post more often!:thumbsup:
Believe me, "not being witty" doesn't stop many of us!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Word, Homie

Just start typing, and then hit "post"


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

what's this?

many sign up, some post, less stay longer than 90 days...

meh, construction is a tough scene.
gotta have your big boy pants on.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

eric113 said:


> The first question I posed here (and the reason I found this place) had to do with that very subject. I still remember that trip to the woodshed.


i lol'd at this.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Lolzzz... NEPS was mean to me thread! pffffttttt!

There's miles of Orange stripe to be painted on BK's across the country. Better gas up the rig, load up the bed with the cheapest A-100 gloss Orange in the country and get movin' Big Fella'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

----


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I've put Pauly at the top of my sh!t list.
> 
> The rest of you got moved down a notch, so be thankful to him for that.


\

DAMN, now he's at the top of mine. I HATE being knock down a notch on ANY of your lists. 

The king is dead, long live the king


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> 0 thanks?....not enough positive feedback on your posts?....can't expect a forum to come to you.


I'm more concerned about the 23 thanks he got.

Would the people that gave him one please post your names, so I can adjust my list(s)- as needed.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

daArch said:


> \
> 
> DAMN, now he's at the top of mine. I HATE being knock down a notch on ANY of your lists.
> 
> The king is dead, long live the king


Actually, daArch...

you were already at the bottom. Pauly has knocked you off completely.

You're still on a couple of others though...so relax.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Painter Girl said:


> For some strange reason I feel I need to defend the 'same guys commenting on ALL of the posts'. I for one appreciate their participation on this forum. I can't count the number of times I have learned something valuable and laughed out loud at the banter. Speaking for myself, if I don't post it is not because I don't care but because I am not witty enough to keep up with the rest of the group (or I am a little afraid of appearing less knowledgeable than the rest). PT keeps the business fun and keeps a lot of us from taking ourselves too seriously!!
> 
> All that being said, I can tell you really care about what you do. And I hope you have a successful year too


P.G. REALLY, start posting more. I totally forgot you when I was listing the lady painters we got. I hope you can forgive ..... or if not, post some abuse about my small insensitive sexist brain :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Actually, daArch...
> 
> you were already at the bottom. Pauly has knocked you off completely.
> 
> You're still on a couple of others though...so relax.


What have I done wrong. No wonder I didn't finish college, can't even make it through the rigors of your sh!t list.

I'm going outside and eat me some worms .................


........................



.......................

DAMN, the ground is frozen. 

(intervention on aisle Archibald)


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha, yes!!! Looks like my job almost done here. We're gonna need lots of empty 5g buckets for all these tears. Geez couple harsh comments and people are ready to jump ship. Don't know how you guys could stay in the profession when your use to dealing with customers and gc's treating paintings like shi/t. Love to get to all the post or even read them for that matter but I promised myself 3.5 posts per day. Workaholic where am I at so far?( he's good with these type of numbers) have s great day everyone, keep posting. I'll get to them sooner or late(not!!)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

CliffK said:


> In painting as in life Pauly, it's all about experience. Once you let them get to you-you lose. If you are the real deal-which I think you are-then just take it in stride. Don't let yourself get baited & sucked in to these "my johnson is bigger than yours" threads. It's all good. Lighten up, it'll be fine.
> 
> BTW-anybody can drive around and take pictures of Burger Kings and claim to have painted them.... lol You are supposed to be laughing now.... see that wasn't so hard. Welcome to the January on the forum Pauly.


Thanks cliff, lol you hit it right on the head. It's exactly how I see it. Im completely laughing bout this whole thing. At least someone understands. Guys should take lessons from cliff and lighten up.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm more concerned about the 23 thanks he got.
> 
> Would the people that gave him one please post your names, so I can adjust my list(s)- as needed.


Hell, I thanked him in his Floor thread. I thought it looked great!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm glad I write your name in pencil.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm glad I write your name in pencil.


we need a ROFLMAO button


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Hell, I thanked him in his Floor thread. I thought it looked great!


Uh oh! NEPS the meanie is showing his soft side again.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Lolzzz... NEPS was mean to me thread! pffffttttt!
> 
> There's miles of Orange stripe to be painted on BK's across the country. Better gas up the rig, load up the bed with the cheapest A-100 gloss Orange in the country and get movin' Big Fella'. :thumbsup:



hey!

i did kentacohuts back in 2000, you gonna mock me too?

kentucky fried chicken...taco bell...pizza hut...

Applebees too.
bring it you smack talking clownshoe!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I've put Pauly at the top of my sh!t list.
> 
> The rest of you got moved down a notch, so be thankful to him for that.


Yeah but don't worry Steve. At best he's only number two on everybody else's. :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> Thanks cliff, lol you hit it right on the head. It's exactly how I see it. Im completely laughing bout this whole thing. At least someone understands. Guys should take lessons from cliff and lighten up.


I'm lighter than a popcorn fart...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve will ALWAYS be a Number One kind of guy

OK, all, let's start the chant,

"Steve's number one, Steve's number one, Steve's number one, Steve's number one,....................."


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very funny daArch

Don't make me and Wise combine forces and go all WiseSteve on yo ass!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooo,


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

HA

I gotta git...ya silly old fart!

thanks for the laughs


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> HA
> 
> I gotta git...ya silly old fart!
> 
> thanks for the laughs



ya me too. House needs vacuuming


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol ,So how's everyones day going? Nice cold winter day here. Enjoying this time off with kids before its back on the road next week. South Carolina here we come. ~cover the earth- one store at a time!! Gotta go pay the guys. See ya's later.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> Lol ,So how's everyones day going? Nice cold winter day here. Enjoying this time off with kids before its back on the road next week. South Carolina here we come. ~cover the earth- one store at a time!! Gotta go pay the guys. See ya's later.


you have a knack for brightening my day.

you're fresh enthusiam for everything about painting really picks me up!
this is why i come here, to feed off the youthful energy that new painters ooze...

you go pay those guys sir!!


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

daArch said:


> P.G. REALLY, start posting more. I totally forgot you when I was listing the lady painters we got. I hope you can forgive ..... or if not, post some abuse about my small insensitive sexist brain :thumbup:


No worries Bill! I am technically not a painter anymore so don't feel bad about the omission. I didn't think I should advertise the fact that I am a sales rep now as I'll probably have to take much more abuse 

BTW, what's wrong with painting over wallpaper?? 


JUST KIDDING!! :innocent:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Painter Girl said:


> No worries Bill! I am technically not a painter anymore so don't feel bad about the omission. I didn't think I should advertise the fact that I am a sales rep now as I'll probably have to take much more abuse
> 
> BTW, what's wrong with painting over wallpaper??
> 
> ...



Personally, I like getting perspectives from the other side of the counter/back office/manufacturer. We need more of that balance here. I view the relationship between store and contractor as something that should be mutually beneficial. Interior design thoughts MIGHT even be welcome from time to time as appropriate:jester:

I do suppose being a sales rep could open the door for some abuse, but as long as you do not post something like "i am glad SW's prices are going up 40%. By the way, my commission just went up a lot, like to 40% of sales", you should be safe.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes P.G.,

as Dean says, this place would benefit from KNOWLEDGE from your promontory. No promotional BS, but facts and even personal perceptions about the relationship between painter/retailers/manufacturers.

and if someone heaps on too much unwarranted abuse on you and you can't slough em off with some hard cold facts, our Queen Bee in residence has your back and will slap them silly. :thumbup: (I'd do it, but we like to encourage that "sisterhood" thing)


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Personally, I like getting perspectives from the other side of the counter/back office/manufacturer. We need more of that balance here...


Thanks Dean! I really appreciate you saying so! Like I said before, the information learned here is very valuable for everyone in the paint world! 




DeanV said:


> Interior design thoughts MIGHT even be welcome from time to time as appropriate:jester:


I promise to go light on the interior design thoughts. I have figured out over time that 'designer' equals  to some of the painters around town!!



DeanV said:


> I do suppose being a sales rep could open the door for some abuse, but as long as you do not post something like "i am glad SW's pricies are going up 40%. By the way, my commission just went up a lot, like to 40% of sales", you should be safe.


Awwww, take away all of my fun why don't ya?

Seriously, I would never brag about such a sensitive issue especially given the number of pricing threads lately! 

Thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

daArch said:


> Yes P.G.,
> 
> as Dean says, this place would benefit from KNOWLEDGE from your promontory. No promotional BS, but facts and even personal perceptions about the relationship between painter/retailers/manufacturers.


Thanks Bill! I have had a strange ride to get where I am today and that includes too many years at the paint counter, a decorative painting business, a stint as an estimator for a painting contractor, a position as a design consultant for a multi store paint company and I have finally landed where I am at today. I think I can lend a somewhat unique perspective given my past history :blink:. 

Believe me when I say promotion is not what I am here for but to learn more about the industry and how many of you view your life's work. Owning/running a business takes more dedication, blood, sweat and tears than one could ever imagine. If I wore a hat, I would say "Hats off to you all!" for doing what you do. (But since I am a girl and don't want to ruin my hair-do you all will just have to imagine it...) 




daArch said:


> and if someone heaps on too much unwarranted abuse on you and you can't slough em off with some hard cold facts, our Queen Bee in residence has your back and will slap them silly. :thumbup: (I'd do it, but we like to encourage that "sisterhood" thing)


Will do (although I have a pretty thick skin after being in the paint world for a while)... 

And the Queen Bee rocks the PT house!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Also as far as the other comment goes about posts per day I am at 6.32 a day and you are at 7.20 a day.


Good God I'm such a slacker! I'm at a lowly 3.79 per day, and Pauly is up to 9.23 per day now! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good God I'm such a slacker! I'm at a lowly 3.79 per day, and Pauly is up to 9.23 per day now! What am I doing wrong?


working for a living !


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey- has anyone had a hissy fit and announced their leaving recently?
I'd do it but im more of a slink away in the dark of night kind of quitter...
Besides, with Painter Girl on here, we have more wimmins! 
Hi PG!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> Workalotless, half of them 7.01 posts per day were comments answering people back on my own post, not on others thank you very much.


Spread yourself around a bit more. 
Weak attempt at a zing. 


Painter Girl said:


> For some strange reason I feel I need to defend the 'same guys commenting on ALL of the posts'. I for one appreciate their participation on this forum. I can't count the number of times I have learned something valuable and laughed out loud at the banter. Speaking for myself, if I don't post it is not because I don't care but because I am not witty enough to keep up with the rest of the group (or I am a little afraid of appearing less knowledgeable than the rest). PT keeps the business fun and keeps a lot of us from taking ourselves too seriously!!
> 
> All that being said, I can tell you really care about what you do. And I hope you have a successful year too


Keep posting PG. :thumbsup:



Pauly the painter said:


> Love to get to all the post or even read them for that matter but I promised myself 3.5 posts per day. Workaholic where am I at so far?( he's good with these type of numbers) have s great day everyone, keep posting. I'll get to them sooner or late(not!!)


Paul summed it up below. 
You can look at your statistics and see the posts per day, believe me I did not put much effort in to it. How much you participate is up to you, most of the time anyways.



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good God I'm such a slacker! I'm at a lowly 3.79 per day, and Pauly is up to 9.23 per day now! What am I doing wrong?


I haven't given up on you yet Paul. Quit your job and post all day damn it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I haven't given up on you yet Paul. Quit your job and post all day damn it.


Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

So is Pauly leaving or staying? I'm very confused. :blink:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> So is Pauly leaving or staying? I'm very confused. :blink:


And is it just me or is Sean the most sensible person in this room?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> And is it just me or is Sean the most sensible person in this room?


 
Always has and always will be. 

Hate that about him.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Always has and always will be.
> 
> Hate that about him.



Actually everything he says has a touch of sarcasm to it ....{so please read it accordingly and laugh.}


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I haven't given up on you yet Paul. Quit your job and post all day damn it.


I get really cranky when work interferes with my PT activities.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

If Pauly could only post some pics of a Taco Bell then I think he would start to win over the crowd.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You aint nothin but a bathroom painter until you paint a Ronald McDonald!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My goal is to paint a bunch of "Hooters" (no, no, no... the restaurants - jeeze you guys).


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> You aint nothin but a bathroom painter until you paint a Ronald McDonald!!!


I think you have to paint like a 1000 Burger Kings before your qualified enough for a Mickey D's. So I'm sure Pauly will start one next week.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> So is Pauly leaving or staying? I'm very confused. :blink:


Hard to say he wants to be liked but is a typical PC full of piss and vinegar and is used to being the boss so he is not used to having us not kiss his ass on a Friday afternoon. 



vermontpainter said:


> And is it just me or is Sean the most sensible person in this room?


That comment takes you out of the running. 


NEPS.US said:


> Always has and always will be.
> 
> Hate that about him.


I'll take it, love and hate from you equal the same here.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> You aint nothin but a bathroom painter until you paint a Ronald McDonald!!!


I'm still wondering what a bedroom painter is...Must be a specialized breed.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Hard to say he wants to be liked but is a typical PC full of piss and vinegar and is used to being the boss so he is not used to having us not kiss his ass on a Friday afternoon.
> 
> 
> That comment takes you out of the running.
> ...


Just kidding Sean.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Just kidding Sean.


I know, so was I.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I get really cranky when work interferes with my PT activities.


I pictured you more of a walker type of guy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I pictured you more of a walker type of guy.


Usually that's the case. You may have missed it but I did post this on the New Year Resolutions (mine was getting outdoors more) thread. It was just one of the many exciting Christmas presents I received this year (as were the helmut and goggles).
Many just assumed it was Bill but they were mistaken.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Very stylish Dan, Urkle would be proud. I can only imagine the extent of the wedgie research being done on that day.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm starting to run out of crap to say...aren't you?
> 
> silly question?



There's always a new sucker to come along that trys out PT...
That's where 87% of my material comes from.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> So is Pauly leaving or staying? I'm very confused. :blink:


Pauly's in a Pinch!:jester:


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Pauly's in a Pinch!:jester:


Sorry guys. Had to run to Sw for tomorrows materials. Receipts anybody? I'm staying. It's gonna take more than a couple of bunched panties to get rid of me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> Sorry guys. Had to run to Sw for tomorrows materials. Receipts anybody? I'm staying. It's gonna take more than a couple of bunched panties to get rid of me.


You sure about that?:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> Sorry guys. Had to run to Sw for tomorrows materials. Receipts anybody? I'm staying. It's gonna take more than a couple of bunched panties to get rid of me.


What project are you doing tomorrow? Thought you were off for a week?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Do they let you inside?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

When I first read the OP on this thread, I thought WTF?. Page later and again I thought WTF? 95 posts later....it's still on the WTF list. This is either one of the best threads for self-attention/promotion or a complete waste of friggen time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> When I first read the OP on this thread, I thought WTF?. Page later and again I thought WTF? 95 posts later....it's still on the WTF list. This is either one of the best threads for self-attention/promotion or a complete waste of friggen time.


I feel bad for you that you read it all...

I just skim threads started by guys named "Pauly the painter"


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan's gettin' kinda good at this....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm amazed how many established members respond to this junk.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Yup..They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> What project are you doing tomorrow? Thought you were off for a week?


I am. One of my guys needed some paint for a little side job he's doing.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I feel bad for you that you read it all...
> 
> I just skim threads started by guys named "Pauly the painter"


Funny you say that and your post number 93. We like how you skim


----------



## NaplesPainter (Aug 3, 2011)

Paint Talk = Entertaining Reading. Falls right behind the Newspaper and my football forum of course once i get home from a twelve hour day at woork.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm amazed how many established members respond to this junk.


You know how much I saved canceling sattelite tv?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Painting couple doors and trim at my house. This is becoming like my online diary. You guys love me. I should just have a show or a podcast. Seems as if I have alot of followers


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RCP said:


> You know how much I saved canceling sattelite tv?
> 
> <img src="http://www.painttalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9404"/>


Hi Chris...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> You know how much I saved canceling sattelite tv?
> 
> 
> View attachment 9404



Was trying to see what picture you were looking at. I ran a few sharpen tools I have and boy was I surprised :thumbup:

Pat


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm amazed how many established members respond to this junk.


I can neither confirm or deny any involvement in any said PT forum.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone heard from Bobbo?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Anyone heard from Bobbo?


I don't think we will, It appears he was shown the door 

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Was trying to see what picture you were looking at. I ran a few sharpen tools I have and boy was I surprised :thumbup:
> 
> Pat


Well, duh! You think the Burger King photos are gonna get me thru the night?


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> i lol'd at this.


 
Thanks. It stung more than a little. I'm hardly a noob- there was this situation that called for painting vinyl, and for some reason the ****e would bubble. Got great advice here , to use Guardz.

Then the wallpaper dude fired torpedoes. OWCH. Still here tho'. We live and learn.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

108 post and going strong


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Was trying to see what picture you were looking at. I ran a few sharpen tools I have and boy was I surprised :thumbup:
> 
> Pat





RCP said:


> Well, duh! You think the Burger King photos are gonna get me thru the night?


You two are my heroes tonight. God bless you all!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pauly the painter said:


> Funny you say that and your post number 93. We like how you skim


I'll spell it out for you bigboy...

1) I went to the last post in the thread, it was Wolfgang. I'll take the time to read what he has to say.

2) I replied to his post, feeling bad he evidently wasted time on this thread.

3) Why do you use the collective "we"?

4) Fck, I'm entirely over-invested in this thread now.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I feel bad for you that you read it all...
> 
> I just skim threads started by guys named "Pauly the painter"


you'll learn soon enough to just pass them over.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> 108 post and going strong


Yep - the bigger the wreck the more people slow down to look.:yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Very stylish Dan, Urkle would be proud. I can only imagine the extent of the wedgie research being done on that day.


Yeah... they was up so high I think I was able to taste almost every fruit in the loom.  :shutup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Yeah... they was up so high I think I was able to taste almost every fruit in the loom.  :shutup:



Fence?










Flagpole?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










or Water Sports?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Yep - the bigger the wreck the more people slow down to look.:yes:


Their called rubberneckers


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Well as the day comes to a close and dearly beloved post seems to be slowing, I will be brewing my next controversial thread to avert you guys from the real reason your here(which I still don't know yet either). But I must say it has been very entertaining hearing from all you "pros", Why without you I don't know how I'd ever survive in this business. So on that note, thank you. God bless and goodnight. Tomorrow's a new day. Yeah!!!


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Pauly the painter said:


> Well as the day comes to a close and dearly beloved post seems to be slowing, I will be brewing my next controversial thread to avert you guys from the real reason your here(which I still don't know yet either). But I must say it has been very entertaining hearing from all you "pros", Why without you I don't know how I'd ever survive in this business. So on that note, thank you. God bless and goodnight. Tomorrow's a new day. Yeah!!!


Don't forget to take your medicine, and from PT, goodnight to you and all your dynamic or manic personalities .


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> There's always a new sucker to come along that trys out PT...
> That's where 87% of my material comes from.


I'll probably write a poem about him.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I'll probably write a poem about him.


At least you can actually write poetry!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm hoping I'll be able to talk TJ into putting a melody to it.

"don't you come braggin' 'round PT, that's a no no no no"

would be awesome


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> At least you can actually write poetry!:thumbsup:


sorry I can't give you a thanks for that

(I'm no poet, and I know it)

ooops

never mind!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm hoping I'll be able to talk TJ into putting a melody to it.
> 
> "don't you come braggin' 'round PT, that's a no no no no"


Now I have that GD song stuck in my head again!

Let that be a lesson to me...I can't even bring it up jokingly!

Anyone that hasn't heard TJ's wallpaper song yet...beware


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Now I have that GD song stuck in my head again!


what's one more voice ?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> what's one more voice ?


Somebody here told me to embrace my voices, I did and it hasn't hurt me any!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

daArch said:


> what's one more voice ?


Good point.
No sense in even mentioning it at my next session.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Good point.
> No sense in even mentioning it at my next session.


If you guys could paint as good as you write poetry, we might have something here. "the painting poet, he can't paint and he know it..."


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> "the painting poet, he can't paint and he know it..."


LOL

That's pretty good.

can I use it...or are you gonna claim CW on it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> If you guys could paint as good as you write poetry, we might have something here. "the painting poet, he can't paint and he know it..."


Damn it! As much as it pains me I have to admit that was funny.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Damn it! As much as it pains me I have to admit that was funny.


until you consider the source :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I like turtles.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

boiled, fried, or stewed?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> boiled, fried, or stewed?


fried sounds good, but for the record, stewed.

you?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

daArch said:


> until you consider the source :whistling2:


Your about as funny as the pimples on your wife's back :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> Your about as funny as the pimples on your wife's back :whistling2:


Careful PP. Comments or "jokes" about members are one thing. Making comments about someone's family members is bad form - unless it's about your own. If that was the case, then my sympathies.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Careful PP. Comments or "jokes" about members are one thing. Making comments about someone's family members is bad form - unless it's about your own. If that was the case, then my sympathies.


precision strategic obliteration.


who says (really) old people can't do internet right?

Arch > Pauly the new guy


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Careful PP. Comments or "jokes" about members are one thing. Making comments about someone's family members is bad form - unless it's about your own. If that was the case, then my sympathies.



Thanks Dan......there's the line.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ban this clownshoe and delete all his threads.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

_*Neps is right on this one*._


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Ban this clownshoe and delete all his threads.


Its funny how your signature makes it look like I'm always promoting your every post.

fat people falling down in movies is also funny.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Its funny how your signature makes it look like I'm always promoting your every post.
> 
> fat people falling down in movies is also funny.


It is pretty great. Thank you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> Your about as funny as the pimples on your wife's back :whistling2:



Haven't you been banned YET ??

Jeese gotta take out the trash myself


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbup:


Pauly the painter said:


> 108 post and going strong


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lolz


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> precision strategic obliteration.
> 
> 
> who says (really) old people can't do internet right?
> ...


Watch it sonny - there's plenty of room left for another notch on my cane. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> Just stopping by for a little...


Appropriate title to the OP. :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Wtf...................


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Who could of saw this one coming. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm confused.

WHY, was this closed?

no announcement and no LOCK pic


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> WHY, was this closed?
> 
> no announcement and no LOCK pic


Closed for being a train wreck I suppose.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm practicing for cabin fever. All the good lock pics have already been taken. I thought WTF was an adequate announcement.


----------

